# Living in an apartment



## kili2013 (Aug 24, 2013)

Hi All,

I want to bring again the question about raising a vizsla in an apartment. I have read mixed reports.
I live close to a park and to the beach.

Thanks


----------



## giandaliajr (Nov 24, 2012)

Yeah its doable but not ideal. We are on the 12th floor, he only had one accident in the lobby but never had any in the hallway or elevator. We carried him down for a few weeks then we would just distract him enough. The key was to take him out before he really needed to go then he learned the command for going to the bathroom and now its not an issue. 

It would be a lot nicer to let him out in a yard if he is getting too out of control but we just take him for lots of walks and time at the dog parks around the city.


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

Agree. Potty training will be hard (they go out every 20 min!) but if you commit to it you can do it.


----------



## mrmra (Jul 18, 2013)

Yeah, diddo -- doable but irritating the tougher it is to get outside for those potty times.

I was so tired of the interrupted sleep during the first month that I started spending most nights in the camper van in the woods. Much easier to just hop off a bed platform, open the sliding door, and scoop out the pup.

It was easy to do since I have national forests and BLM with plenty of logging roads within 10 miles of work. Pup would come to the office with during the day, out every hour.

So my advice would be to camp in the woods for a month during the worst of the potty training. 

Now my crate-training is taking a similar tactic. If the bears mind the pup whining or barking in his crate for awhile before settling down to sleep for the night, they haven't dropped by to say so. The neighbors would.

It's also handy for his nearby bath (fording the river) and a rousing game of "Where's Waldo" in the fields.

The real thing that makes it successful though is that the van doesn't have a couch. Now when he's indoors, he just wants to nap on a couch, it's such a novelty.

-mra-
p.s. seriously, you sleep better the shorter the distance is to the door/tent flap, so be creative!~~


----------



## luv2laugh (Oct 6, 2011)

We lived in an apartment for the first year and a half and it was really no big deal. We were on the ground floor, however, I could see how potty training would be difficult on an upper floor. 

Our life in an apartment with Oso wasn't much different than our life now with a yard. And during potty training I can't imagine it would be much different. We would still have to go out with the puppy and supervise, give the cue for potty, reward, etc. The big difference, I guess, would be putting a leash on. With a small pup, you can still grab the pup, grab the leash, run to the door and out. 

As for exercise, it is great that you are close to a park and the beach. Check what the laws are on off leash dogs in your area. I thought about all the great things around me pre-pup and then I realized that it was limited if you want to legally do off leash. Also, the park and beach are only helpful if you get out there with the pup. A vizsla isn't going to exercise itself, so you will need to be exercising him/her regardless as to whether you have a yard or not. Before they can run or walk much, it is nice to have a long lead (20-30 feet) and work on training, recall, play with that. 

We had a wonderful time going out every day for several hours at the apartment. We still have a great time doing the same thing at the house. The only difference is that now, Oso can have play dates at our house, which is nice. Before that wasn't an option.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

organicthoughts said:


> I now live on a remote island on 14 acres of mountain side.


Marry me?


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

We are gathered here today

who is the Preacher?

Yes my child The Biggen who has the rings? ;D

Da' Vizslas do your Honor 

You may kiss the (Brides) ;D

"I rent to own"

Let us be seated

where the food? 8)


----------



## chrispycrunch (May 11, 2012)

I live in a condo on the 5th floor. Luckily I have a balcony or potty training would have been a PAIN. Anything is possible, I guess it just depends on how committed you are.

My solution to the problem was to go to a landscaping supply center and get a piece of sod that I put into a plastic tray and kept it on the balcony. I would just routinely pick up the solids and then after a week I would roll up the sod, put it in a garbage bag and throw it away.......and replace it with a new piece.

This worked amazingly well. Wiley had the hang of going #1 outside within the first day. #2's took a few more days to associate with the grass.....but he was potty-trained in under 5 days.

Wiley is extremely mellow in my condo and only occasionally gets a little carried away with one of this toys. He never gets the zoomies indoors and from day 1 of him being home I only ever encouraged calm behavior.


----------

